# Normal pulse/heart rate?



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

After a good first week on his new heart meds, Beck appears to be having a "bad day" tonight. I came home tonight and he was just curled up in the middle of his floor, and he didn't move when I came in and turned the lights on. 

It was awful, for a few minutes I thought he was gone. I didn't have my glasses on, and his breathing was so slow and shallow, it was hard to see it at all. I stood over top of him and started talking to him. Not even a flinch. Paced back and forth a few times. Talked to him again. Heart starts pounding. Finally just walked over and poked him, thankfully eliciting an angry huff. 

So I scooped him up and set him in my lap, where he promptly collapsed. His breathing slowed right down again, and because I happened to have my hand right under his chest, I decided to take his heart rate in a minute. I clocked him at a whopping... 34 beats per minute. I don't know what's normal, but I have a feeling that's not it. In my lap, his breathing is so slow and shallow, that I honestly can't see it without my glasses looking down at him. 

I guess I know there's not a ton more I can do for him, or that people can give me advice on, but it just kills to see him look so whipped. Hopefully tomorrow is a better day


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I googled pet hedgehog heart rate and found that the normal is 190 heartbeats/min, but it can get down to 20 heartbeats/min during hibernation attempts. Sorry I did it so fast and I closed the window already so I don't remember the website I got the info from, if you google it it will be one of the first entries though. 

How warm is he? You might want to turn the heat up a little bit for him, as he might benefit from the warmth when sick. And make sure he is eating/drinking... I'm so sorry I can't help you more. But my heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

He's quite warm... his belly is toasty warm, and he's not stiff and cranky like I've seen him the times he gets cold. He's just very flaccid and tired. When he does move, he moves steadily and easily, like he knows what he wants to do. It's just that he only moves every few hours :/


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor guy. I have no help to offer...just a virtual hug.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Normal is 180-280, 20 is very very slow...

here's the link to a good site

http://www.lafebervet.com/small-mammals/?p=1072#4


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Normal is 180-280, 20 is very very slow...

here's the link to a good site

http://www.lafebervet.com/small-mammals/?page_id=688


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish I could help more but I just wanted to let you know that you and Beck have been in my thoughts and I will keep sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Heart rate 180-280 per minute
Respiration 25-50 per minute
Body Temperature 36 -37.4 C but I think it is actually higher than that. 

A bit of spot heating might help even though he feels warm. If his body functions are slowed, his body temperature will drop so the heating pad will keep him warm. Put a thermometer right on top of the heating pad so you know what the temperature is. It can get very warm and if so, add more towels on top of the heating pad. I usually aim for about 85F. I've had ones at the vet who felt toasty warm but their body temp was low. 

Keeping him in my prayers. Hugs


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

how's Beck doing today?


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Nancy, his house is actually situated over my heat duct, so the heat kind of radiates into his cage, and when I take the roof off his hut, it is *quite* cozy in there, but I'll look into getting a thermometer to find out what the temp is exactly. 

He took to his wheel last night at about 3 for an hour or so, and I just woke him up now to feed and medicate him. He seems alert and better than last night, although not impressed with being forced to eat at 9:30. I guess nocturnal critters aren't big on breakfast. But it's either medicine in food or medicine in a syringe, which is just a barrel of fun for both of us. :s


----------

